# HELP! I am 24 and I still can't figure out my undertone



## delazocara (Feb 26, 2015)

Okay so I am a total rookie on this website but I am super excited to be here! Aaaaghgdsak forums! 

So my first post is about a question that I have been kicking around for a while: What's my skin's undertone? I have blue and greeny blue veins, I generally have pale skin that doesn't burn or tan. I'm starting to think that I might be a true neutral but I'm not sure how common that is. Can anyone help?

I've attached photos of my face in several different lights for reference. 

So if anyone can sorting hat this for me I would be super grateful


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2015)

Welcome to MUT! Love the pics! Very pretty! I'd say maybe neutral based on the pictures. Hope you get more feedback from others as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Brooke Shores (Apr 25, 2016)

idk I had to look it up... it looks like you're in between cool to neutral, to completely neutral.  One jpg says neutral has blue and green veins.  I have purple and turquoise it looks like.


----------

